# Shower pan



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

WTF! They sealed pan final float with red guard!

So much for weep holes!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> WTF! They sealed pan final float with red guard!
> 
> So much for weep holes!


Is that Joe Auprio(sp) , the Arzonia Sheirff prison shower??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

There is ways to do pans like thar correctly, not sure if they did it right or not can't tell from my phone. Don't need wheep holes on a surfaced applied pan


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

It is a two part shower drain with weep holes, had one float then membrane, then second float. Then they painted with red guard sealer.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anybody do lead pans anymore?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2010)

It's impossible to find sheet lead in the Baltimore area. Needed to find some for adding weight to the rims of my nephew's flat track racing bike. Used to love fitting sheet lead into custom shower stalls.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Is that Joe Auprio(sp) , the Arzonia Sheirff prison shower??


Sheriff joe would not have anything that nice in his jail system. If he was allowed he would line his inmates up and hit them with a fire hose once a week.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

My favorite job was to fold the corners while a young guy would swear you had to cut it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:


> It's impossible to find sheet lead in the Baltimore area. Needed to find some for adding weight to the rims of my nephew's flat track racing bike. Used to love fitting sheet lead into custom shower stalls.


Try the whole sales suppliers you might have to order it but its still available. I ordered 200 lb of lead ingots on the last job. Had a two week delay in shipment though.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

2 weeks to get lead? Wow we can get it the day of the job if we need to but all we do is lead and oakum joints


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> It's impossible to find sheet lead in the Baltimore area. Needed to find some for adding weight to the rims of my nephew's flat track racing bike. Used to love fitting sheet lead into custom shower stalls.


Noland in Frederick used to have it. Not sure if they're open still. Been out west for 8 years now.


----------

